# $15K for Your Cat's Kidney Transplant: Is It Worth It?



## Robert59 (Dec 4, 2022)

It's a provocative question: "How much would you pay to save your cat's life?" It's also the headline of Sarah Zhang's piece in the _Atlantic_ about people willing to pay $15,000 to get their ailing cat a kidney transplant. That's the going price for the procedure at the University of Georgia's Veterinary Teaching Hospital, and people from around the country and as far away as Moscow have shelled out for the surgery, which typically extends the cat's life about two years. 

https://www.newser.com/story/328522/your-cats-kidney-transplant-will-cost-15k.html


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 4, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> How much would you pay to save your cat's life?


Don't know, but less than $15k for sure...


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2022)

I have heard of this surgery, years ago Robin Quivers, of the Howard Stern Show, had a cat that needed a kidney transplant.  A stipulation was she had to adopt the donor cat.  I don't remember about the cost; it was many years ago and would have been cheaper, but of course she could afford it anyway.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 4, 2022)

I have an email friend who writes about the thousands of dollars she spends on vet bills for a cat who is terminally ill and continues to suffer in spite of treatment. The owner is not rich. 

I wouldn't. I love kitties, but considering the suffering the cat will have to go through with the surgery and recovery, and since they're going to die soon anyway, no.

This is one reason I don't have a pet. A vet visit used to cost a few dollars. Now it's hundreds, or more.


----------



## win231 (Dec 4, 2022)

At some point, it's not "caring" about a pet; it's "selfish" to make a pet suffer because you just don't want to say goodbye.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> At some point, it's not "caring" about a pet; it's "selfish" to make a pet suffer because you just don't want to say goodbye.


Sad but true.  My cats have told me when it's time; I have listened to them, my dear friends.


----------



## Jules (Dec 4, 2022)

win231 said:


> At some point, it's not "caring" about a pet; it's "selfish" to make a pet suffer because you just don't want to say goodbye.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------

